# [H] Space Marines/Grey Knights/Carry Box + Land Speeder [W] £££ [UK]



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Selling a carry box filled with Space Marines/Grey Knights + Land Speeder.

Please PM me Questions and offers.

Here are some Images of the contents:


----------

